
Open source firmware for the TSDZ2 mid-drive motor on DIY e-bikes - ornornor
https://github.com/OpenSource-EBike-firmware/TSDZ2_wiki/wiki
======
ornornor
Just finished building my bicycle around this motor and with the open source
firmware. It’s a great piece of software and it feels much better than the
stock one.

This particular motor is torque sensing: it feels how hard you’re pushing down
on the pedals and multiplies the force from the motor, unlike most aftermarket
motors that either apply full power as soon as they detect pedal rotation
and/or only function with a throttle.

This particular motor gives more of a bionic legs feel, very much like the
(much more expensive and less powerful) Bosch and Yamaha prebuilt units.

